

Show HN: A Forum with a Strange Minimalist Interface - cheshirecat
http://pivory.com/#topic/1001

======
cheshirecat
1) Get into fullscreen mode.

2) Swing your mouse to a corner or a border, and click.

3) There are 14 possible functions depending on which corner / border you
choose.

Gone are the old days of finding buttons :-)

There are more functions hidden in it. And it has native support of TeX and
Code - good for discussing scientific / programming topics. Let me know your
comments and feedback :-)

